# health problems and reservations for exhibitions



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

In Denmark, we are going to get starting on an mouse exhibition. but we have no experience with diseases which may be a risk factor in this regard.

what diseases can mice have/carring, or get during an exhibition?

is there a risk for exhibiting with other species to transport disease home with them? and whits ones?


----------

